# cathode cold tubes for pc???????/



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

i need cathode tubes to light up my system so where can i buy these from ..
any us site will suffice


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lot of interesting lighting stuff here.
http://www.crazypc.com/products/casemods/lighting_main.htm#coldcathode


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

^ will definitely work  here are a few more:
www.performance-pcs.com
http://www.petrastechshop.com/
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=255&name=Case-Accessories
since i see you live outside of the US, try this place. i know they ship international:
www.chilledpc.co.uk


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks ...i intend to import these


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

try chilledpc then. they are very good aboutinternational shipping, as they are based in the UK and ship all over europe. try contacting tom directly, im sure he will work something out. best of luck


----------

